# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  девять граммов или девять грамм?

## John_Douglas

Как правильно?

----------


## Lampada

Я скажу _девять грамм_ или _У меня нет девяти грамм. Но девятью граммами, на девяти граммах. _

----------


## Lampada

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...i56Cjg3krI6Wqw

----------


## Inego

Допустимы оба варианта. http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?a...25E0%25EC%25EC

----------


## Lampada

*"100 грамм или 100 граммов? 50 тысяч вопросов в адрес «Справочного бюро» сайта*Но как же правильно - 100 грамм или 100 граммов? Вот ответ нашей справочной службы.
Сегодня допустимы оба варианта.
 «Старая» норма - _100 граммов_. Вот что писал о форме р. п. _грамм_ К. И. Чуковский в книге «Живой как жизнь»: «Теперь мне даже странно вспомнить, как сердило меня на первых порах нынешнее словосочетание: сто грамм. "Не сто грамм, а сто граммов!" - с негодованием выкрикивал я. Но мало-помалу привык, обтерпелся, и теперь эта новая форма кажется мне совершенно нормальной». "  http://www.gramota.ru/lenta/news/8_1364 
Да, _граммов_ - старый вариант.

----------


## Lampada

*СОЧЕТАНИЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВЕННЫХ ЧИСЛИТЕЛЬНЫХ* *С СУЩЕСТВИТЕЛЬНЫМИ И ПРИЛАГАТЕЛЬНЫМИ* 
_ После числительных *один, одна, одно* существительные стоят в именительном падеже _(один стул, одна ложка, одно здание)_. 
_ Стоящие после числительных _один, одна, одно_ прилагательные согласуются с существительными в роде, числе и падеже _(один_ _маленький стульчик, одна маленькая ложечка, одно невысокое зда__ние)_. 
_ При составных числительных, имеющих в конце _один, одна,_ _одно_, существительное также стоит в именительном падеже единственного числа _(пятьсот тридцать одно здание)_. 
_ После числительных *два (две), три, четыре* существительные стоят в родительном падеже единственного числа _(два карандаша,_ _две доски, четыре стула)_. 
_ После числительных _два (две), три, четыре_ прилагательные всегда стоят в форме множественного числа. Если в сочетание с этими числительными входит существительное мужского или среднего рода, то прилагательное стоит в родительном падеже множественного числа _(два незнакомых человека, три больших окна)_. Если в сочетание с этими числительными входит существительное женского рода, то прилагательное может стоять как в именительном падеже множественного числа, так и в родительном падеже множественного числа _(две молодые женщины_ и _две молодых женщи__ны_, _три новые юбки_ и _три новых юбки)_. 
Так же употребляются в сочетании с этими числительными и прилагательные, перешедшие в существительные _(два военных, три де__мобилизованных, две столовые/столовых, три прачечные/прачеч__ _ных, четыре булочные/булочных)_. 
_ При составных числительных, оканчивающихся на _два (две),_ _три, четыре_, существительные также употребляются в родительном падеже единственного числа _(пятьсот тридцать два здания)_. 
_* Начиная с пяти* числительные употребляются с существительными и прилагательными в родительном падеже множественного числа _(пять карандашей, семь новых стульев)_.   http://www.zlat.spb.ru/CatalogImages...islitelnoe.pdf

----------


## Inego

На подходе "десять градус", "сто метр", "сто ньютон" и т. д.  :: 
Вот так же когда-нибудь станет нормой и глагол "одевать" в сочетании с предметами одежды (от "одень куртку!" подпрыгивает сейчас каждый граммар наци).

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Да, _граммов_ - старый вариант.

 Старый?  ::  
Нас в школе ругали за "сто грамм" и "сто килограмм". Только "граммов" и "килограммов". Я это хорошо запомнил. И это было в 80-ых.

----------


## Paul G.

Только "100 граммов". А на "грамоте.ру" еще те грамотеи сидят, хоть ресурс и полезный.
За "одень куртку" надо сразу гвоздь в голову забивать. Толстый, ржавый и кривой.

----------


## John_Douglas

Thanks.
When shopping in Russian markets, i remember using сто грамм and so on all the time, but I was listening to a song yesterday that went девять граммов в сердце and I wondered if maybe I was speaking wrongly the whole time..

----------


## Throbert McGee

I remember being taught that граммов after numbers is rarely heard in _speech_ (nearly everyone says грамм), but is preferred by some/many Russians in more formal _writing_. 
So, John_Douglas, your memory of hearing people say "750 грамм изюм" (or whatever) in Russian markets is undoubtedly correct. 
P.S. Russians may be interested to know that in 1954, the R.J. Reynolds tobacco company introduced a new brand of cigarettes -- Winston -- with the advertising slogan: 
"Winston tastes good, *like* a cigarette should." 
And at the time -- as recently as the 1950s -- it was considered quite безграмотный to use _like_ in this fashion as a conjuction. Instead, formal grammar rules insisted on "Winston tastes good, *as* a cigarette should." There was quite a controversy about it, and the controversy grew when some American dictionaries began to approve this usage as "normal in colloquial speech," which outraged many schoolteachers, journalists, and editors. 
Nowadays, the use of "like" in the Winston slogan sounds completely grammatical and causes no outrage -- in fact, it seems much more outrageous that these cigarettes were once advertised on TV cartoons for children!

----------


## iCake

750 грамм*ов* изюм*а*
Not 750 грамм изюм
And I'm inclined to agree with Paul G, *750 граммов* is the most correct way
750 грамм... yeah, people say so here, but that doesn't mean they're right. I would personally say 9 граммов, 750 граммов, not грамм

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 750 грамм*ов* изюм*а*

 D'oh! (I mean about the ending of изюм. I forgot that it's masculine, and a singular "mass" noun, even though "raisins" is plural in English.) 
So, in short, you would recommend грамм*ов* in speech, too, and not only in writing?

----------


## Inego

> Только "100 граммов". А на "грамоте.ру" еще те грамотеи сидят, хоть ресурс и полезный.

 На данной мной ссылке были всего лишь выдержки из словарей русского языка, и везде "граммов" и "грамм" давались как допустимые варианты.    

> За "одень куртку" надо сразу гвоздь в голову забивать. Толстый, ржавый и кривой.

 Die Russische Grammatik — HEIL!!! (тут, конечно, не грамматика, но всё же.)

----------


## alexsms

> So, in short, you would recommend грамм*ов* in speech, too, and not only in writing?

 A lot of people say грамм... i'd say it's 50/50, here where i live i always hear грамм... 
the following is the quote from Популярный словарь русского языка. Толково-энциклопедический. © «Русский язык-Медиа», 2003, Гуськова А.П., Сотин Б.В. 5 тыс. статей.  _Форма родительного падежа множественного числа_ граммов _используется преимущественно в письменной речи, а форма_ грамм _- в устной (после числительных).
Возьмем 5 граммов вещества. Выпить 100 грамм водки. _ people use both variants for sure, it depends much on the context (what is to be measured, substance in question, etc....)

----------


## Полуношник

There are other nouns with varying forms of genitive: носков/носок (носок), сапогов/сапог (сапог). Грамм just is an example of a trend.

----------


## Paul G.

> На данной мной ссылке были всего лишь выдержки из словарей русского языка, и везде "граммов" и "грамм" давались как допустимые варианты.

 Дело в том, что словари русского языка составляют люди, а люди часто делают глупости. "Нет более доверчивых людей, чем ученые" © (Энгельс, если не ошибаюсь).
В словарях написано, что "кофе" мужского рода, хотя оно должно быть по законам языка и его духу среднего (исторические причины мы все знаем). Поэтому я как раз не выступаю в качестве граммар-наци, поскольку не ссылаюсь на авторитет словарей и не отстаиваю правила ради правил. 
P.S. Есть одна ошибка, которую многие часто делают: принимают деградацию языка за его развитие.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> There are other nouns with varying forms of genitive: носков/носок (носок), сапогов/сапог (сапог). Грамм just is an example of a trend.

  

> Только "100 граммов". А на "грамоте.ру" еще те грамотеи сидят, хоть ресурс и полезный.
> За "одень куртку" надо сразу гвоздь в голову забивать. Толстый, ржавый и кривой.

 I believe there is already a separate topic for this (I mean the typical grammar mistakes in native Russian speech).
I just want to sum up what grammar mistakes are extremely common. 
- (100) грамм instead of (100) граммов - being discussed here; 
- одевать/одеть instead of надевать/надеть (to put something on) - extremely common, although everyone knows it is wrong. "Одевать/одеть" means "to dress someone" (одеть человека), while "надевать/надеть" means "to put something on" (надеть куртку). However, so many people tend to say "одеть куртку"  ::  
- using "ложить" as an unprefixed imperfective verb. All the dictionaries and all the teachers say there is no such a verb, only "класть" (imperfective) and "положить" (perfective). Correct versions are: Она кладёт вилки на стол (She puts forks on the table) and Она положит вилки на стол (She will put forks on the table). But there are too many people who feel free to use "Она ложит вилки на стол" instead of "кладёт". As to me, it sounds completely uneducated. 
- incorrect pronunciation of the stressed (!) vowel in forms of "платить/заплатить". Should be: он платит (he pays), он заплатит (he will pay), with stressed А. It's not uncommon to hear "он плотит, он заплотит" with a clearly audible stressed О. This one is a clear sign of low education, I'd say. I have almost never heard it from well-educated people. 
- using "кофе" as a neutral noun. Previously we were taught "кофе" was masculine (despite its final -е), and it was considered absolutely wrong to use it as neutral. Now some dictionaries already admit that the neutral gender is an acceptable option for this word. 
- pronouncing some forms of "звонить/позвонить" in the sense of "to call by phone" with the stress on the root vowel "о". Correct version: the stress falls on the endings in all its forms: звоню, звонишь, звонит, звоним, звоните, звонят, звонил, звони (and same with "позвонить"). Common trend: звоню, звонишь, звонит, звоним, звоните, звонят, звонил, звони (and same with "позвонить"). At least to me it sounds awkward. However, there are already some dictionaries which mark this new stress as an acceptable option. 
They are the most frequent mistakes and/or disputable words.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> В словарях написано, что "кофе" мужского рода, хотя оно должно быть по законам языка и его духу среднего (исторические причины мы все знаем).

 Есть по меньшей мере одна причина, почему "кофе" не является стандартным существительным среднего рода. Если сочетания "для кофя", "к кофю", "с кофем" режут вам слух, значит, вы понимаете, почему "кофе" не входит в обычную парадигму "море-поле-горе-солнце".

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> So, John_Douglas, your memory of hearing people say "750 грамм изюм" (or whatever) in Russian markets is undoubtedly correct.

 Robert, it should be "изюма" whatsoever. Although "750 грамм" is frequently heard, "изюм" cannot stay in nominative.

----------


## maxmixiv

Боб, а взносы уплочены или уплачены?  :: 
У меня в комсомольском билете стояли штампики "Уплочено", если что.  
Да слов, которые произносят по разному - тысячи!
Кстати, в школе нас учили, вместе с граммами, ещё носкам, мандаринам и яблокам. Точно помню, что 5 яблок, но 5 мандаринов, а почему - не помню  ::

----------


## car

Despite all the grammarian stuff, both variants without doubt sound natural to 99% people.

----------


## Paul G.

> Есть по меньшей мере одна причина, почему "кофе" не является стандартным существительным среднего рода. Если сочетания "для кофя", "к кофю", "с кофем" режут вам слух, значит, вы понимаете, почему "кофе" не входит в обычную парадигму "море-поле-горе-солнце".

 Проблема в том, что Вы плохо знакомы с вопросом и, по всей видимости, недостаточно глубоко овладели даже школьной трактовкой парадигмы русского языка, раз уж приводите такую "аргументацию".
"Кофе" относится к несклоняемым существительным среднего рода (по моему мнению). В той же степени, в какой относятся к этой группе, например, "какао" и "депо". Вряд ли Вы говорите "для депя", "к депю", "с депой". Так что если у Вас есть возражения получше, не премините воспользоваться случаем привести их.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> У меня в комсомольском билете стояли штампики "Уплочено", если что.

 Really???  ::  
Ужос! А фото, случаем, нет?

----------


## Paul G.

> У меня в комсомольском билете стояли штампики "Уплочено", если что. :

 А я видел "роспись" вместо "подпись". И говорят некоторые малограмотные "распишитесь" вместо "подпишитесь".
Где столько больших ржавых гвоздей взять? Ума не приложу.

----------


## Полуношник

> P.S. Есть одна ошибка, которую многие часто делают: принимают деградацию языка за его развитие.

 Язык не деградирует и не развивается. Он просто изменяется.

----------


## John_Douglas

> А я видел "роспись" вместо "подпись". И говорят некоторые малограмотные "распишитесь" вместо "подпишитесь".
> Где столько больших ржавых гвоздей взять? Ума не приложу.

 распишитесь isn't correct?

----------


## maxmixiv

> А я видел "роспись" вместо "подпись". И говорят некоторые малограмотные "распишитесь" вместо "подпишитесь".
> Где столько больших ржавых гвоздей взять? Ума не приложу.

 Да гвоздей хватает. Только вот стоит ли? Если новое поколение легко делает 3 ошибки в словах из 5 букв, и так в каждом втором слове? Снимок.PNG

----------


## it-ogo

> Да гвоздей хватает. Только вот стоит ли? Если новое поколение легко делает 3 ошибки в словах из 5 букв, и так в каждом втором слове? Снимок.PNG

 А старое поколение, видимо, так и не научится пользоваться гуглом.  ::  Если взять словосочетание на картинке в кавычки, "Результатов: примерно 1 720".

----------


## Paul G.

> распишитесь isn't correct?

 No, it is not (in this context).
If you mean one's sign on a paper, you should use "подпись". Because "роспись" means "wall-painting" etc.
The same thing is with the verbs. "Пожалуйста, подпишите(сь) здесь" = "Please, sign here" is correct. But "Распишитесь здесь" is incorrect. 
P.S. By the way, stupid Google translates "Please, sign here" (exactly like this, with quotes) as "Пожалуйста, распишитесь здесь" (it's incorrect). Which tards are forming its base? I guess they are the Russian migrants who forgot the language and don't care about sense and rules.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Проблема в том, что Вы плохо знакомы с вопросом и, по всей видимости, недостаточно глубоко овладели даже школьной трактовкой парадигмы русского языка, раз уж приводите такую "аргументацию".

 Моя аргументация основана на вашем же утверждении. Я всего лишь попытался довести вашу аргументацию до абсурда. Исходя из каких таких критериев вы утверждаете, что "кофе" - среднего рода? Из-за того, что это слово оканчивается на -е? Но это работало бы безотказно, если бы слово "кофе" склонялось так же, как и другие существительные на -е. Все *склоняемые* существительные со словарной формой на -о, -е, -ё - действительно, среднего рода. 
Что касается *несклоняемых* существительных, то с ними не всё так однозначно. http://rus.1september.ru/2007/20/3.pdf 
Цитирую отрывок: _1. Слова, обозначающие неодушевленные предметы,__
обычно относятся к_ _среднему_ _роду:_ _новое__
пальто, шелковое кашне, хрустальное бра, яркое кимоно__
и т.п.__
К_ _мужскому_ _роду относятся слова:_ _бри, сулугуни__
(сыр);_ _кофе; пенальти_ _(штрафной удар);_ _га_ _(гектар);__
торнадо_ _(смерч)__, сирокко_ _(ветер); названия языков:__
хинди, урду, бенгали_ _и др.__
К_ _женскому_ _роду относятся слова:_ _салями_ _(колбаса);__
кольраби, брокколи (капуста);_ _авеню, стрит
(улица) и нек. др._   

> Вряд ли Вы говорите "для депя", "к депю", "с депой". Так что если у Вас есть возражения получше, не премините воспользоваться случаем привести их.

 Конечно же, нет  ::  Тогда хоть пишете правильно. Было бы тогда "для депа", "к депу", "с депом". А из того, что вы написали, я бы тоже мог заключить, что вы мало знакомы с парадигмой склонения существительных среднего рода.

----------


## Paul G.

> Моя аргументация основана на вашем же утверждении. Я всего лишь попытался довести вашу аргументацию до абсурда.

 Ничего не понимаю. Зачем доводить до абсурда? Никакого абсурда там нет. Вашу "аргументацию" я сразу опроверг.
А сейчас вижу какие-то бессистемные цитаты, не объединенные в связную мысль. Действительно абсурд, in natura.

----------


## Shady_arc

> Есть по меньшей мере одна причина, почему "кофе" не является стандартным существительным среднего рода. Если сочетания "для кофя", "к кофю", "с кофем" режут вам слух, значит, вы понимаете, почему "кофе" не входит в обычную парадигму "море-поле-горе-солнце".

 Несклоняемых много. Я на это предпочитаю смотреть так: если "ошибка" со средним родом регулярно возникает уже незнамо сколько десятилетий, значит объективных причин для мужского рода уже нет. Если "какао" и "мате" среднего рода, почему бы и "кофе" не быть того же. Всё равно "кофий" уже никто не говорит.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Я на это предпочитаю смотреть так: если "ошибка" со средним родом регулярно возникает уже незнамо сколько десятилетий, значит объективных причин для мужского рода уже нет.

 Рассуждение как раз на данную тему: http://otvet.mail.ru/question/62427500 
Особенно понравилась вот эта мысль: 
"Дело в том, что слово КОФЕ относится к так называемым «культурно маркированным словам». Список таких слов не очень велик. Сюда относятся слово звонить (звонИт, звонЯт), форма красИвей (а не красивЕй), неизменяемое во множественном числе пальто (а не польта, польтами), кофе и еще несколько хорошо известных культурному носителю слов и форм слов. На эти слова сфокусирован, можно сказать, «народный контроль». Они являются лакмусовой бумажкой культурного уровня по крайней мере городского человека." 
Вот в это охотно верю.   

> Если "какао" и "мате" среднего рода...

 BTW, что такое "мате"?  ::

----------


## John_Douglas

Mate (pronounced with two syllables) is a kind of green tea popular in South America. It's started to make inroads in Russia and the rest of the world in the last decade. 
As for расписываться, every dictionary I checked gives ставить свою подпись as the main meaning, so I'm going to say Paul G. is off base here.

----------


## maxmixiv

> А старое поколение, видимо, так и не научится пользоваться гуглом.  Если взять словосочетание на картинке в кавычки, "Результатов: примерно 1 720".

 В кавычки брать не будем. Гугл нанял нас, что ли? 
Мы ещё c Altavista не переучились  ::

----------


## Shady_arc

> Особенно понравилась вот эта мысль:
> "Дело в том, что слово КОФЕ относится к так называемым «культурно маркированным словам».

 Да, я знаю. Но так как культурные носители делают много других ошибок ("жЕрло", "вклЮчат", "тортОв"), то обсуждать важность использования именно этих форм - сложно. Ясно, что актёры и дикторы ещё долго будут использовать вариант, который был правильным и сейчас, и 40 лет назад. А вот если бы конкретно "кофе" не было культурно маркированным?

----------


## Paul G.

Это все глупости для упертых граммар-наци. Проблемы в языке делятся на три большие группы:
1. Вот эти вот "культурно маркированные" неизвестно кем слова, которые противоречат духу и объективным законам речи (пример: "слово 'кофе' должно быть мужского рода").
2. Диалектизмы и просторечное использование слов, ударений и т.п. "ЗвОнят" вместо "звонЯт" и т.д., в виду низкого культурного уровня говорящего.
3. Неправильное употребление слов в силу малограмотности (примеры: "одень куртку", "роспись", "орангутан*г*").
Надо прекратить смешивать эти пункты в одну кучу, и будет всем нам счастье.

----------


## Полуношник

> Неправильное употребление слов в силу малограмотности (примеры: "одень куртку", "роспись" ...)

 Смешно. Можно счтать признаком малограмотности, если кто-то путает слова "абонент" и "абонемент". А "одеть" и "роспись" - в активном лексиконе буквально всех носителей языка. Подавляющее большинсво, независимо от образования и количесва прочитанных книг, используют их одинаково. Получается, они все идут не в ногу и только главный редактор словаря - в ногу.

----------


## Shady_arc

> 2. Диалектизмы и просторечное использование слов, ударений и т.п. "ЗвОнят" вместо "звонЯт" и т.д., в виду низкого культурного уровня говорящего.

 "звОнят" это объективный процесс, который весь 20 век происходил с остальными глаголами на "-ИТЬ". Для многх из них них в современном диалекте русского языка ударение на последний слог неустойчиво, т.е. у носителя языка, не подглядывающего в словарь, возникает интуитивное желание перемещать ударение. Это происходит из-за того, в современном русском ударение в глаголах более подвижно, чем в 19 веке. "Варить" и "грузить" уже давно произносятся с плавающим ударением. "звонИт" пока что социально-маркированное, поэтому, несмотря на регулярные ошибки, десятилетиями держится. Я не ошибаюсь, но вот среди знакомых есть люди, которые регулярно сбиваются. Нравится или нет, будущее за формами "вклЮчит", "звОнит" и т.п. Но то - лет через 40-50. А пока нормативный вариант всё-таки "звонИт".  

> 3. Неправильное употребление слов в силу малограмотности (примеры: "одень куртку", "роспись", "орангутан*г*").

 "Орангутан"-то как сюда попал? Это правильный вариант, просто непривычный, т.к. в основном в научных статьях встречается.
Откуда "роспись" берётся, предельно ясно: "расписаться" означает "поставить подпись", но вот "роспись" никакого отношения к подписи не имеет. И, кстати, лет 15, наверное, не слышал, чтобы кто-то с этим ошибался. С 90-ыми ассоциируется.

----------

